# My hedgie hisses at me alot.. how do I get him to trust me?



## peanut1388 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have had him for about half a year and I handle him about 4 times a week but he still curls up in a ball and hisses for like 3 minutes  will he be like this forever what can I do to prevent it and to get him to like me (he is on my lap as I type this on a towel Sniffing around


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Just be very patient with him. It will probably take time. Let him play in a play pen for an hour (before you handle him that way hes not still angry from being awakened by the time you go to handle him), then, if you can, handle him an hour everyday. Just be very patient. I've heard of hedgies taking up to two years before getting used to people.


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

I think you should take him out every day, and try to do it as late at night as you can. If you only take him out every other day it will take so much longer. 

It sounds like after a short time he does open up to you, right? He doesn't stay in a ball forever?


----------



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

I have found that if you take the hedgie and place them on your lap and then ignore them.. they will then start to sniffle around.


----------



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

bribe him with his fav snack


----------



## peanut1388 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys!
Some of these really did help I took him out last night for two hours and petted him and held him and talked to him while watching a movie on t.v (Cheaper by the dozen 2) Peanut enjoyed the movie! :lol:


----------



## PinnyMommy (Sep 16, 2008)

Where is your hedgies habitat? I ask this because I was housing mine in a bathtub that I don't use.. and he became quite unwilling to be around anyone or anything. I finally had had enough, bought a 11$ aquarium from PetCo and place him in a dark area right next to my couch in my TV room. That way he was A) around me at all times without me having to hold him at all times. B) he had to become used to sounds and light changes. c) he could smell me at all times that I was near. This has made life with him a pleasure now. Also, what is the temp of the area that you have the hedgie? They may be cold, try to let them lay on your tummy under your shirt. That way they will associate you and your smell to warm dark snuggly and safe ( eat food first though.. you don't want to get prickled because your tummy grrrld at them.)


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

PinnyMommy you have good idea ,,,,and Peanut you can also let him a t-shirt who you sleep with for a night ,,,,he will smell your odor and be use to faster than 15 minuts by day ,,,


----------

